# RecipeDB - Easy Drinking



## Exacute (9/10/12)

whipped up 150  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes The 1.7kg was a generic made by the local brew shop probably could swap for 1.5kg of any other brand not quite as thick as commercial LME    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Generic LME - Light    1.5 kg Coopers LME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 30mins)    15 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    10 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 8mins)       Yeast     12.5 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 34.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Parks (10/10/12)

Seriously - you joined up over 4 years ago, never made a post and you're putting a recipe in the database for people?


----------

